# GSD and cat. Good or bad idea.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So with all the posts on here about GSD's and cats lately. Someone posted this video on a Facebook page I belong to. With the title AAW how cute 
My first thought was no way would I allow this. Thoughts?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think this is one of those you have to be there videos. From what I can see the dog is very gentle with the kitten, but the dog did not pick the cat up by the scruff like the mother cat would, it picked it up by the neck, which can be dangerous. 

I would allow nosing with no teeth, but I do think that these two are going to be good friends.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The dog picked the kitten up gently just like it would a puppy.I would closely supervise so things didn't get out of hand of course.Wouldn't want the dog to correct the baby for sinking its little claws and teeth in a sensitive ear or nose.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

I wouldn't have allowed "the carry", but would have used the most gentle of interruptions. The dog looks like she's trying to teach the kitten to go upstairs with her, so it looks pretty cute to me too.
I had a gsd that went cujo on my cats in the 1st few months; she got some harsh corrections. 
At some point, she start flea biting them. If the cat liked it, and she wasn't getting excited, this was allowed.
It eventually turned into "on demand" grooming session for the cat below--he had very clean ears.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I guess I have just seen Rosko and even Athena, go from nice and gentle play. To German Shepherd play in about. 05. My luck it would have went from let me help you to the top of the stairs to let me show you how fast I can run while your head is in my mouth. And then it's bye bye kitty. But I know that my oldest 2 can't be cool with cats so I automatically err on the side of caution.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I wouldn't have allowed that interaction with my dog. The cat is MINE, not his. That dog is a little too intent I feel, personally. I would want more of a benevolent indifference. I'm always aware that my dog can accidently injure my 7 lb Persian just by bouncing toward her.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Dogs do sometimes pick up their puppies the same way. I've had very few that actually use the scruff. It put my heart in my throat every time to see them pick a puppy up by it's head. Without knowing that particular dog, I'd not be able to say if I'd allow it. My Dobe was very gentle with all and I would catch her carrying kittens around and I would make her put them down. She would give me a look like I'd lost my mind and hurt her feelings. She was very protective of what she considered 'hers'. Outside cats that didn't belong to her were chased away from the property. Shepherds are herding animals and do tend to adopt a 'flock'. My collie took on a young eagle once that tried to get to the toy dog in the yard. The bird was on the ground with her going after it. The Shepherd in this video looks like that kitten is hers, she's treating it like her own puppy.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

I got my kitten 2 weeks after getting my pup. They fought for like a month (mostly the cat hissing and scratching my pup, my pup is like a lab and never really fought back tho), and now they are buddies


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

German Shepherds, like Huskies and other breeds belong to indigenous breeds and they are straight discendants from the wolves. Like in a large pack of wolves the pack order and their own pack is very important. Many breeds, like Schnauzer or English Bulldog would hate to have another pet in their family and the owner will come up with an issue of settling them together which may never be easy despite the pets age difference. It is typical to wolves to swap packs, especially young ones can join neighbouring packs and come back to their father-mother pack. That is exactly the quality we are looking for and going to use: you should introduce your kitten to already existing pack as *a new pack member*. You, as a leader, should set up a new pack order by leaving yourself a leader and putting your new *cat above the dog* (!)
Here, could be a few mistakes on your side. Very often people bring a kitten home and think that introducing cat to their dog slowly and separating them at the beginning will do the trick. But the puppy continues to attack the kitten, and they don't understand why. The reason is - the puppies instinct to receive that what their mother has brought. And, wolf mother brings an injured baby rabbit to her young for them to practice hunting killing. So, if you bring a kitten home and put it in front of your puppy - you brought alive food to play with. If you start to hide your new kitten behind the doors - you are hiding food for him to find, thus enhancing his prey drive.
It is important to introduce your new cat to your put as a new pack member. If your kitten is very young - you introduce him in a manner of a wolf mother introducing her cubs to the pack for the first time - she is shooing every wolf away from them, ready to punish anyone who growls, while cubs behave freely. Do it for the first time outside your house (close to your fron /back door) with puppy leashed and unable to sniff the cat. Then take puppy for a walk and bring cat inside to investigate and to leave his smell in the house. Placing cats toilet with a sample of his urine prior to cat's arrival may help. When they see each other for the first time - they should be fed treats simultaneously, another member of your family should help you. Continue to feed them first moments for a few next days every time they see each other - your puppy will start to see his sibling in the cat.
He, then, will try to play with the kitten like with another puppy. In this case - speak to your dog by using clear body language - that you are protecting him from the cat. Leave cat loose and stay by the dog calming him and blocking him from the cat - by providing your cat a lot of space you are telling your dog that the cat is strong and dangerous, he is weaker and vulnerable, and a little cat is the boss in situation. Train your cat to come to you instead of coming and grabbing him in your hands, your dog is watching you and you are providing him with example of behaviour. That is as anything else in dog training, you are the first teacher for your puppy, and he will try to copy you and your behaviour first of all, your kitten should not be treated as something small and vulnerable in your dog's presence.
With my experience, i have noticed that puppies undergo socialization with other pups and animals away from home on the daily basis could be settled with a new pack member much faster than those who learn to live imprisoned. So, social skills are important, and they would be important in the future.
It also happens, that the dogs who sleep together with house cats kill street cats. Please, remember, that animals outside your home are not your dog's pack members, and that fact that he has a cat friend at home - wouldn't deprive him from prey drive.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well ... I doubt I would allow that?? But I have only rule in Dog/Cat relationships ... "the dog never chases the cat." Different as this was ... that rule was not violated. I've had up to 17 cats and five dogs on one occasion, for many years and never had a single cat dog incident. I can't speak for others but my dogs don't perceive any cats as "prey." "Don't chase cats" means don't chase cats. 

Strays (cats) come over our fence and eat out of my cats dishes all the time. They pay my dogs no mind. On off leash walks I see cats freak when they see my dogs and I tell the cats ... you have nothing to fear here. On walks if I stop and talk to our favorite neighbor, she has a Westie and a Basset behind a short fence. Last week her cat came home saw "Rocky and freaked???" Rocky took two steps toward him (is that one of mine??) decided no he is not and layed down and waited for me "off leash" like he always does. The cat stopped and layed in the driveway instead of hopping the fence ... no issue here. 

A dog that "chases" Cats is useless as a working dog ... as for me ... I'm not wasting my time and energy "chasing down my dogs" if they "Choose" to go after some random unexpected cat! Any of my dogs could do this.:











They wouldn't even know they were doing anything.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WembleyDogsUK said:


> German Shepherds, like Huskies and other breeds belong to indigenous breeds and they are straight discendants from the wolves. Like in a large pack of wolves the pack order and their own pack is very important. Many breeds, like Schnauzer or English Bulldog would hate to have another pet in their family and the owner will come up with an issue of settling them together which may never be easy despite the pets age difference. It is typical to wolves to swap packs, especially young ones can join neighbouring packs and come back to their father-mother pack. That is exactly the quality we are looking for and going to use: you should introduce your kitten to already existing pack as *a new pack member*. You, as a leader, should set up a new pack order by leaving yourself a leader and putting your new *cat above the dog* (!)
> Here, could be a few mistakes on your side. Very often people bring a kitten home and think that introducing cat to their dog slowly and separating them at the beginning will do the trick. But the puppy continues to attack the kitten, and they don't understand why. The reason is - the puppies instinct to receive that what their mother has brought. And, wolf mother brings an injured baby rabbit to her young for them to practice hunting killing. So, if you bring a kitten home and put it in front of your puppy - you brought alive food to play with. If you start to hide your new kitten behind the doors - you are hiding food for him to find, thus enhancing his prey drive.
> It is important to introduce your new cat to your put as a new pack member. If your kitten is very young - you introduce him in a manner of a wolf mother introducing her cubs to the pack for the first time - she is shooing every wolf away from them, ready to punish anyone who growls, while cubs behave freely. Do it for the first time outside your house (close to your fron /back door) with puppy leashed and unable to sniff the cat. Then take puppy for a walk and bring cat inside to investigate and to leave his smell in the house. Placing cats toilet with a sample of his urine prior to cat's arrival may help. When they see each other for the first time - they should be fed treats simultaneously, another member of your family should help you. Continue to feed them first moments for a few next days every time they see each other - your puppy will start to see his sibling in the cat.
> He, then, will try to play with the kitten like with another puppy. In this case - speak to your dog by using clear body language - that you are protecting him from the cat. Leave cat loose and stay by the dog calming him and blocking him from the cat - by providing your cat a lot of space you are telling your dog that the cat is strong and dangerous, he is weaker and vulnerable, and a little cat is the boss in situation. Train your cat to come to you instead of coming and grabbing him in your hands, your dog is watching you and you are providing him with example of behaviour. That is as anything else in dog training, you are the first teacher for your puppy, and he will try to copy you and your behaviour first of all, your kitten should not be treated as something small and vulnerable in your dog's presence.
> ...


GSD are not indigenous. They are actually a fairly new breed compared to the Northern breeds. Second: stop comparing dogs to wolves. They can interbreed and their offspring is fertile but dogs are a diluted version of the wolf. 
Going back to the first video: the dog is not obedient and the owner is not giving clear commands to her dog. I would not have allowed the dog to mess with that tiny kitten. If I saw it correctly, the dog is a male. Do they actually know how to handle even a young pup like that? The mother dog would not even have given him access to her young pups.
She should have called the dog up stairs, put him in a down stay and then allow the kitten to climb the stairs.
Yes, that kitten is the owner's "toy".


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> GSD are not indigenous. They are actually a fairly new breed compared to the Northern breeds. Second: stop comparing dogs to wolves. They can interbreed and their offspring is fertile but dogs are a diluted version of the wolf.
> Going back to the first video: the dog is not obedient and the owner is not giving clear commands to her dog. I would not have allowed the dog to mess with that tiny kitten. If I saw it correctly, the dog is a male. Do they actually know how to handle even a young pup like that? The mother dog would not even have given him access to her young pups.
> She should have called the dog up stairs, put him in a down stay and then allow the kitten to climb the stairs.
> Yes, that kitten is the owner's "toy".


LOL ... yeah I saw the "Wolf" thing ..but I saw the "E Collar" kills dogs brain cells thing in another post??? 

I just chose to address the cat aspect here. I had the audio turned down so I did not know the owner attempted to call the dog off?? 

Seems a bit like an unskilled owner that has gotten "lucky" with the right dog and cat in this instance?? That may very well be a dog that won't chase his cat but would chase (unknow) cats??


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, dogs will protect and live well with their own cats, but not outside cats that don't belong there. I've had several dogs that loved my cats, but any other cat would be chased off the property.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would not have allowed this. The kitten is too young, the dog seemed to anxious, and no tiny neck like that should have to bear the weight of its body while being carried by its head, and what about the dog's teeth on those tiny eyes? The kitten could have been way too easily injure, paralyzed or worse. Way too risky.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> Yes, dogs will protect and live well with their own cats, but not outside cats that don't belong there. I've had several dogs that loved my cats, but any other cat would be chased off the property.


Sorry but that is "Demonstrably untrue."

My (Jack Rabbit Chasing Dogs) dogs have been trained and "Proofed" (crap happens) by stray cats and they don't chase them ... period. Rocky my GSD barely perceives them in the environment. 

I have no idea how many cats my other guys saw that I did not. But with my GSD and his former H/A issues ... I watched him like a Hawk! On one occasion I saw two cats yards from us, he was off leash. I quickly looked at Rocky to see if I needed to take action, nothing, no response period??? 

Well maybe did not see them??? On another occasion off leash by my side, I'm picking p after him and this time a stray "appears" out of nowhere 5 feet away! Black cat does the halloween kitty thing! I immediately turn towards "Rocky" and he does "see" this one! And his reaction is "nothing!" 

Anyone could walk my dogs and dogs I have trained on leash and they will not get yanked off there feet or have a dog that darts across the street after some unseen by the owner sudden appearance of some random stray cat. My dogs don't chase cats period end of story ... no "Qualifications." 

But hey ... that's me and maybe "my" standards are pretty high??? But I would suspect that a LE K9 a Bomb Sniffing dog or a PPD that found the sudden appearance of some random, stray cat to be more appealing than doing his job ... would be pretty useless??


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> GSD are not indigenous. They are actually a fairly new breed


 GSDs were not bred, they were discovered. There's a book exists https://www.amazon.com/German-Shepherd-Dog-Word-Picture/dp/9993280054 , where the author ( he is also a creator of the first stud book) mentions "Wolf within" million of times. Dog is not a wolf, but basics of behaviour are the same. You want it or not, but wolf behaviour is better studied than of dog's. Than, without studying the wolves we simply wouldn't have known a lot about natural behaviour in dogs because they don't live natural life. We fool them from the very start, by taking them too young from their mothers we pretend first to be their mothers, then pretend to be their leaders, pretend that we are hunting when, in fact, ntend to find drugs...Humans too, don't live natural life, that's why the most complex questions about modern human social behaviour are answered by studying chimps in the wild.
Here, in this particular case I'm suggesting to fool the puppy again by telling him that the kitten is a puppy, a puppy with a higher social status than him. The OP should set a new pack order himself/herself. With chickens as new pack members wouldn't have been easier.
Ideally, cat must be older than the dog, at least by a few months, IMHO.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The only way I would introduce a cat to my dogs was to get the imprisoned alley bully from the shelter so I know he or she would be able to handle the dogs. I once saw one (Tuxedo Tom) sitting there; confident, annoyed of being locked up and probably recently neutered.That was years ago and I have never forgotten him. Never would I expose a tiny kitten to my dogs.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Sorry but that is "Demonstrably untrue."
> 
> My (Jack Rabbit Chasing Dogs) dogs have been trained and "Proofed" (crap happens) by stray cats and they don't chase them ... period. Rocky my GSD barely perceives them in the environment.
> 
> ...



?????


I didn't say all dogs. I was stating there are dogs that will get along/love/protect whatever word you want to use, their own cats, part of their pack, and chase others away.


I don't understand all the above from my statement. My dogs will stop with a 'that'll do' or 'Leave it' from me if I see it happening. If I'm inside looking out the window, they do chase them off the property.


Anyone could walk any of my dogs and they would ignore anything they saw, on lead and running on my property are two different things. One's work, the others play. Off lead, again, a simple 'that'll do' or 'leave it' command will stop it. Some of my dogs could care less if any cat is there.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I must be doing something wrong. Rosko and Athena have to constantly be told to leave the cat alone. Well only if the cat runs. If she walks she's fine. Apollo could care less about the cat.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> I must be doing something wrong. Rosko and Athena have to constantly be told to leave the cat alone. Well only if the cat runs. If she walks she's fine. Apollo could care less about the cat.


Don't get complacent. They are young now, they will feed off of each other and things can go horribly wrong.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> ?????
> 
> 
> I didn't say all dogs. .


 I read it that way but you are correct! I stand corrected.:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

You had me totally confused. I always admire someone who admits to a mistake. Thank you.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> You had me totally confused. I always admire someone who admits to a mistake. Thank you.


LOL ...yeah ... I'm that guy! Been awhile since I've issued a "public apology" uh months not years. :blush:

But soon as you said something, I looked again and went uh oh!! I "thought" I had stopped doing that "misreading stuff?? I guess not, so emergency back up Plan B ... public apology!! Thanks for understanding.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WembleyDogsUK;8151617
Here said:


> 1. So you sit the dog down and tell him this? I am sure that that will work. How do you get a GSD to believe that that a kitten is a puppy with a higher status? Good luck!!:grin2:
> 
> 2. Never heard that one either. It all depends on the temperament of both cat and dog. Age doesn't matter except when talking about an itty bitty kitten or pup.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well in this particular case .. let's remember that the owner is not here??


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> a kitten is a puppy with a higher status


Maybe it is good that the owner is not here, ah? Many of us tend to think that everyone understands everything. I started to hate these terms "pack order", "dominance", "submission", etc. One seems doesn't fit into the other. 
Here, in this case, which is very typical, there are thousands of absolutely the same cases based on the same situations when the puppy owner decides to get a cat. The difference is in the characters, many temperaments create hot or mild atmosphere.
I would place a cat before the dog in the pack order because cats are more vulnerable against dogs. You tell your animals their place by treating them as number 1, 2, 3. Quite an interesting science "comparative psychology" suggests that for different species exists a common language, much of which existence you only can guess before told in words, though, progressing as an animal specialist, you may do your own discoveries. For instance: why a King would have his throne higher? Then, not difficult to guess why your dog wants to be on your sofa, and possibly, without you there. It works for felines as well, domestic cats are more social creatures than many think and can live in large groups, they fight for position too. By keeping your dog on the floor (ground level) and your cat on the sofa (above ground level) you already would determine your pack order. By the way - you should provide for your cat an escape route and a place, and possibly not one. 
The most important resource is food. You can play here adjusting your pack order as much as you like, because there are breakfasts, dinners and suppers. Make your kitten hungry, stand against the wall, place a plate with cat food between your feet and let your cat eat. Let someone to bring your dog leashed in without a fuss, it could be better if nobody speaks. Feed and walk him well before training. Your dog would appear surprised first, then may try to come to you. Leash here only for emergency, the pup should be able to move freely. Ask him to sit and wait ( you command, your helper helps you manually to keep the pup sitting). After 3-5 minutes of sitting down let the cat to finish the meal somewhere above the floor leaving on the floor a couple of bits for your pup to find. Your puppy should be in a sitting position when you are moving the cat on the window cell. Later, you can exercise your dog's patience by feeding your cat on the sofa. Never feed your puppy in presence of your cat until they have stable feeding habits, but that is a different topic.
You can tell your pup that the kitten is a pup by taking them together in the wild. Harnesses and leashes exist for cats too. Cat should not be frightened in a quiet area without people and other animals. Very often cats start running after dogs, probably, thinking that they are the dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

WembleyDogsUK said:


> Maybe it is good that the owner is not here, ah? Many of us tend to think that everyone understands everything. I started to hate these terms "pack order", "dominance", "submission", etc. One seems doesn't fit into the other.
> Here, in this case, which is very typical, there are thousands of absolutely the same cases based on the same situations when the puppy owner decides to get a cat. The difference is in the characters, many temperaments create hot or mild atmosphere.
> I would place a cat before the dog in the pack order because cats are more vulnerable against dogs. You tell your animals their place by treating them as number 1, 2, 3. Quite an interesting science "comparative psychology" suggests that for different species exists a common language, much of which existence you only can guess before told in words, though, progressing as an animal specialist, you may do your own discoveries. For instance: why a King would have his throne higher? Then, not difficult to guess why your dog wants to be on your sofa, and possibly, without you there. It works for felines as well, domestic cats are more social creatures than many think and can live in large groups, they fight for position too. By keeping your dog on the floor (ground level) and your cat on the sofa (above ground level) you already would determine your pack order. By the way - you should provide for your cat an escape route and a place, and possibly not one.
> The most important resource is food. You can play here adjusting your pack order as much as you like, because there are breakfasts, dinners and suppers. Make your kitten hungry, stand against the wall, place a plate with cat food between your feet and let your cat eat. Let someone to bring your dog leashed in without a fuss, it could be better if nobody speaks. Feed and walk him well before training. Your dog would appear surprised first, then may try to come to you. Leash here only for emergency, the pup should be able to move freely. Ask him to sit and wait ( you command, your helper helps you manually). After 3-5 minutes of sitting down let the cat to finish the meal somewhere above the floor leaving on the floor a couple of bits for your pup to find. Your puppy should be in a sitting position when you are moving the cat on the window cell. Later, you can exercise your dog's patience by feeding your cat on the sofa. Never feed your puppy in presence of your cat until they have stable feeding habits, but that is a different topic.
> You can tell your pup that the kitten is a pup by taking them together in the wild. Harnesses and leashes exist for cats too. Cat should not be frightened in a quiet area without people and other animals. Very often cats start running after dogs, probably, thinking that they are the dogs.


LOL, so "apparently" the fact that the owner of the clip is not here ... does not really matter. 

Aww well then no matter ... an impressive wall of text here ... usually kinda my thing. But I see a basic principle upon which we agree. "The Cat needs to be higher" status then the dog! So if that means as I put it "The dog Chases the cat .... never" then we agree! 

The whole food and feeding thing ...yep your on solid ground. That would be the "Joe Galaxy" approach ... "The my cat from ****" guy. So the food cat/dog thing is a proven and accepted "Protocol." Not one I have the time or patience for myself ... but that's me. 

And the walking cats in harness thing ... yeah I understand that can be done?? But ... I've had 30 or so cats pass my hands in many years and thus far ... I have had "zero" success with cats and harness?? I "apparently" just suck at making that happen?? 

Course I wound up in the ER for two days and antibiotic treatments (IV) daily for a month from a cat bite. Stray cat ... dogs in place but barking ... the cat did not belive me that the dogs were safe at the time?? Cat bite through the finger nail ... infection etc etc. So I have a great understanding of how deadly cat bites can be they were talking amputation of that finger!!!

Seven years ago ... still have that cat ... "Molly Clone" not really eager to put a harness on him! But with the dogs ultimately ... "zero issues." Several "poor choices" on my part led to that happening! :blush: 

But ... if you have advice on how to make/help cats get along??? I'd be interested??? I have one cat that absolutely refuses to accept the other four cats?? She did grow up with them but something changed and she lives in the bedroom/sunroom and can go outdoors but she will not come in the living room where the other four cats are?? 

She has "Zero" issues with 116 lbs of OS Wl GSD bestest buddies every but the other four cats ... step the heck back as it were!!!??? Talking about literally years of this situation???


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> cats


My pardon, kitties. Just little ones. Just one of them. Cats can perfectly travel with their owners if trained from 5 months to 3 years, regularity is important, so the cat is adopted to the variable stress levels while on the road. Choose a good sunny day and a new place, so, both animals would be rather engaged by smells than interaction. One moment your dog may decide to play silly with intentions to bully the cat - divert his attention with a toy. There always should be one handler per animal. A sort of social mix. 5 cats, 2 dogs, and no children.


> refuses to accept the other four cats


 It means that your cat had an early isolation from mother with the rest of the litter. It doesn't mean that she was miserable, her isolation could have been very comfortable. But she used to sleep alone in a big space. If she didn't - she would look for somebody to heat her and make a nest at his/her belly/chest/neck. I know people who would absolutely hate to sleep in one room with somebody else. How do you know, maybe that cat hates snorring-purring?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

WembleyDogsUK;8152313
I would place a cat before the dog in the pack order because cats are more vulnerable against dogs. You tell your animals their place by treating them as number 1 said:


> So the fact that my cat hangs out on top of walls, doors, shelves, deep freezer. Basically the cat is on a higher level than the dogs 90% of the time. By the logic above the dogs would automatically see the cat as higher in pack ranking.
> Or possibly the dogs or GSD have enough sense to know that a cat is not a GSD. The cat could live on the roof and they would think themselves higher in the pack than the cat. Let's not forget that GSD's are smart animals. I don't think I trick my dogs into doing what I want. I put myself into a position through bonding and showing them that I am pack leader and doing what me and my family say is what they want to do. Not by tricking them. By showing that it is in their best interest to do what is asked of them.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Cats should always have high places to go to. They love high places. Mine are usually on top of the cabinets, on top of the china hutch or on top of the 6' cat tree. That said, one is currently on top of the coffee table asleep and one asleep in a box on the floor. They love boxes. The dogs don't chase the cats because I don't allow it.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> 1. So you sit the dog down and tell him this? I am sure that that will work. How do you get a GSD to believe that that a kitten is a puppy with a higher status? Good luck!!:grin2:


E collar. If your consistent you can convince him the cat is the Queen of England, throne and all.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> E collar. If your consistent you can convince him the cat is the Queen of England, throne and all.


I wouldn't bet on that.


----------

